
Ask HN: Ask new users for email, or email and pw, or email, username, and pw? - nadermx
Currently trying to launch a new web app.  I&#x27;m a bit torn between the 3 examples.<p>Basecamp asks for just email, then if you abandon during the next step they send you a email with your account url that replaces your name with email.<p>DigitalOcean asks for email and password<p>Github asks for email, username, and password.<p>I know the answer is &quot;it depends&quot; but I&#x27;m more so looking for general explanations on which would be best and why.
======
Piskvorrr
Do you need to publish a user handle? If not, you do not need a username, just
a meaningless identifier. If yes, do not assume that e-mail address is
intended to be public (Github e-mail is in commits anyway, SO e-mail is not).

Do you provide a method for adding/changing/removing an e-mail address?
(They're mutable and impermanent, e.g. work/school provided ones)

